# Memories of Woodstock - West Mid Showground, Aug '09



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

Hi All,

Just to let you know about a newly announced event at the West Mid Showground (Shrewsbury, Shropshire) from August 7th-10th.

This was published on the Planet Rock website, as below:

"A new festival is to launch in Shropshire this summer that aims to capture the spirit of the legendary Woodstock Festival.

Memories Of Woodstock takes place on the weekend of 7-9 August in the West Midlands Showground and the festival has already snapped up a host of brilliant acts to appear.

Asia headline the Saturday night of the festival while there will be appearances from Jethro Tull, Focus, Steve Howe, Bruce, Trower and Husband, Martin Turner's Wishbone Ash and John Lees' Barclay James Harvest".

Tickets for the inaugural day of the fest are on sale now from http://www.new-dawn-events.co.uk/category/current-events/memories_of_woodstock/

The showground website is at http://www.westmidshowground.co.uk/index.shtml

Having swapped emails with the organiser, the three day weekend ticket cost is £100 per person (or something like £35 per day if you wish to see a certain set of bands), plus £5 per motorhome / caravan per night for camping. The camping area will be segregated from the main event with security on the gate, and patrolled throughout. Arrivals are possible from the Thursday lunchtime (6th Aug) and you can stay until the Monday.

Best regards

Matt


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

This one looks quite interesting, we're thinking about going.

Do you happen to know if there is a charge for children?


Andrew


----------



## gorobschnitt (Apr 5, 2009)

The website is not particularly informative about facilities etc. Tickets states £100 for weekend and doesn't mention children. I suggest sending them an email - the guy replied to mine almost immediately so they are keen to promote this new fest!

By the way some acts booked but not yet announced - 

Curved Air
Uriah Heep


so its shaping up to be very good.
My only dilemma is that Cambridge rock Festival is on same weekend and I feel a certain loyalty to that event!


----------



## gorobschnitt (Apr 5, 2009)

anyone else going to this??


----------



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

*Festival cancelled*

Glad we hung off from spending any money on this in the end - looks like it's all just been cancelled.

http://www.jethrotull.com/news/shrewsberry.html


----------

